# JSplitPane DividerLocation



## Gast2 (12. Feb 2010)

Hi,
ich habe ein Problem mit einem JSplitPane.
Ich möchte beim Start gerne den Divider genau in die Mitte setzen. So initialisiere ich meine Komponente:


```
public JHexEditor() {
    // init components
    initTextArea();
    initHexArea();

    // set layoutmanager
    setLayout(new BorderLayout());

    // add components
    container = new JSplitPane(JSplitPane.HORIZONTAL_SPLIT);

    container.add(hexScrollPane, JSplitPane.LEFT);
    container.add(textScrollPane, JSplitPane.RIGHT);

    System.out.println(container.getBounds().getWidth());
    container.setDividerLocation(0.5);

    add(container, BorderLayout.CENTER);
}
```
Der Slider bleibt allerdings komplett links kleben. Die Breite des containers wird mit 0.0 angegeben, da wird also denke ich der Fehler liegen. Wenn ich nen int Wert verwende passt auch alles.

Kann ich also schon während des initialisierens die breite des JSplitPanes ermitteln?


----------



## eRaaaa (12. Feb 2010)

How to Use Split Panes (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components) hast du gelesen?

rufe .setResizeWeight(0.5); auf oder rufe setDividerLocation(0.5); einfach zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt auf(wenn der SplitPane sichtbar ist)


----------



## Gast2 (12. Feb 2010)

Danke dir, der Aufruf von .setResizeWeight(0.5); war die Lösung.


----------

